# Transporting routers and other tools



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This has got to be the most frustrating part of owning a router: trying to fit it back into the plastic case it came in. What should be a simple task usually takes longer than a 500 piece jig saw puzzle. It's bad enough for people who take a router to their cabin or to a friends house for little projects and a nightmare for contracters. I admit when I do demonstrations I have usually just tossed routers into boxes which are difficult to handle, pack and offer little protection to the tool. No more!

I recently got a #4 L-Boxx from Bosch. To me this is a perfect solution. The box will hold two full sized routers, is easy to handle and they stack together and lock for easy transport. All that is needed is a piece of foam to stick between the routers and they are safe. This box will also work for circular saws and there are different sized L-Boxx models for other tools. A stack of these boxes is easy to move with a light weight folding hand truck and easy to load into a vehicle. This spring the L-Dolly which locks onto the bottom of the stack will be available. 

I really like this solution and will be getting more L=Boxx units this year. Right now the number 4 L-Boxx is selling for $69 on Amazon.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> It's bad enough for people who take a router to their cabin or to a friends house for little projects and a nightmare for contracters.


Yes, Mike, it is. I know you have a soft spot for Bosch, so you're possiblu "talking up" their L-Boxx system a little but in the interests of balance could I be allowed to mention the opposition? As you may or may not, know the L-Boxx system is bought-in from the Sortimo, a German manufacturer of van lining systems and transport cases. Similarly the Systainer system supplied with Festool tools:










(no, not mine, I wish!) has been adopted by a number of manufacturers for their tools, notably Mafell, Metabo, Lamello, Hoffman, Protool, etc. Some Makitas even come in Systainers (mainly the SP6000K track saw). Systainers are also available from the manufacturer, Tanos, who have the same parent firm as Festool. The combined range of Tanos and Festool is currently wider than that of Sortimo/L-Boxx, but then it's been around more than 15 years and is now into its' second generation. It does include a few really good ideas such as two depths of clip-on tool totes:










and also fitted inserts for hand tools (available from Ulmia, etc):










Although I don't see why similar inserts couldn't be made for a Sortimo/L-Boxx by any half competent routerist. Sadly Systainers aren't compatible with the L-Boxx system, and as I already own a number of machines which came with Systainers that's the system I'll be sticking with, but at least I've found that some of the Bosch shaped inserts from the L-Boxx can be trimmed to fit Systainers, and presumably vice versa should the need arise.

You are right, though, makes life a lot easier - I often find I'm moving a track saw, a power planer, a sander and a router in one journey without dropping anything. It also gives your tools a better life because it forces you into thinking in terms of putting stuff away and not just throwing it in the back of the car/van to be "sorted out later" (read next time you need the tool....). Very clever people these Germans. Very logical

Regards

Phil

you can't just throw


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

:lol:I guess my canvas gatemouth tool bags and milk crates that I've been using all these years are getting a little out of date......


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Guilty. Milk crates and 3-5 gallon buckets with tool buddies...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine came in cardboard box packed in polystyrene foam - that went into the re-cycle bin....

But, I see a need for these containers if you are moving the tools around in a contractors van/ute [truck for the Americans].... 

Mike's post was on "transporting".

I would not buy them just to sit in the shed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, I am aware of the Festool Systainers. The same sized Systainer is $143 versus the Bosch at $69. In this situation $74 savings is why I am such a big Bosch fan. 

You can buy two of the #4 L-Boxx units and have enough money left for a couple of cups of coffee or one Systainer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike said:


> This has got to be the most frustrating part of owning a router: trying to fit it back into the plastic case it came in. What should be a simple task usually takes longer than a 500 piece jig saw puzzle. It's bad enough for people who take a router to their cabin or to a friends house for little projects and a nightmare for contracters. I admit when I do demonstrations I have usually just tossed routers into boxes which are difficult to handle, pack and offer little protection to the tool. No more!
> 
> I recently got a #4 L-Boxx from Bosch. To me this is a perfect solution. The box will hold two full sized routers, is easy to handle and they stack together and lock for easy transport. All that is needed is a piece of foam to stick between the routers and they are safe. This box will also work for circular saws and there are different sized L-Boxx models for other tools. A stack of these boxes is easy to move with a light weight folding hand truck and easy to load into a vehicle. This spring the L-Dolly which locks onto the bottom of the stack will be available.
> 
> I really like this solution and will be getting more L=Boxx units this year. Right now the number 4 L-Boxx is selling for $69 on Amazon.


don't mind me... I'm low scale...
still using the mfgr's molded carrying cases or 29$ flip lid tool boxes...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Phil, I am aware of the Festool Systainers. The same sized Systainer is $143 versus the Bosch at $69. In this situation $74 savings is why I am such a big Bosch fan.


Hi Mike

That's presumably just for now. Here the price difference between the two systems is minimal.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is not a sale price Phil. In the US everything Festool costs a minimum of twice as much as similar products from anyone else. This is why I do not drink the green Kool Aid. DeWalt also offers some transport boxes but I was not impressed when I looked at them; typical Stanley "Good idea that misses the mark" tool boxes.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> This is not a sale price Phil. In the US everything Festool costs a minimum of twice as much as similar products from anyone else. This is why I do not drink the green Kool Aid. DeWalt also offers some transport boxes but I was not impressed when I looked at them; typical Stanley "Good idea that misses the mark" tool boxes.


Yes indeed. Saw the first set out on a job in late 2011 when one of the sparks (electricians) had sprung for a full set. They seem to be made from the same horrible black plastic that DW use on their "ordinary" tool boxes. Pity about Festool prices being so much higher. They are expensive here, but the differential seems to be lower

Regards

Phil


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike it is not just in the USA, Festools top router is $2000au and I can buy 4 of Makita's variable speed routers for that, I do have an older model Festool Router (OF1100) and it came in a Festool clip lid Systainer box and as much as it is a nice router in a very nice carry box, and I do use it, it still has some design issues that make it difficult to use, One is the "cut height/depth" set up method, that is a pain, and one more is the fact that there is only one way to "lock the plunge" and the damn thing has opened up on me when I had it running, when it did then it destroyed the workpiece as my 35mm bullnose cutter was in it at the time, my Makitas have a far simpler height adjustment and it's top winding knob doubles up as a method to lock off the plunge in a manor where it cannot open up, I got the OF1100 second hand, that box is sweet and very nicely made, I have looked very closely at Festool and they are made in a manor that is above the normal standard standard and that does mean all of their tools but it is not just their transport boxes that are priced too high for me, I don't see anything wrong with the Triton Routers, or with Bosch and I would be happy to buy either of them and I think that I will buy the one James has been talking about when I need a new router, I don't know if it was correct or not but I did hear that Triton is made by Bosch and it sounded like it was correct to say that they are. NGM


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Neville

You aren't the only one who has had problems with the OF1400. I so disliked mine that it went within 6 months - and was eventually replaced by a deWalt DW622 (I find a full-size 1/2in router is just too big for some tasks) - but by and large the Systainers work pretty well, but then I have tools from Festool, Lamello, Metabo and Mafell which all arrived in Systainers amd iy made sense to continue down the same track. Bosch in Europe even dallied with Systainers for a while (for the 10.8 volt range of cordless tools, sold as 12 volt in the USA for some reason). I'm not saying Festool are universally the best, but some of their kit has definite advantages over the rest of the markat - so whilst I'm impressed by the top of the line OF2200 I'm _de_pressed by the price. Guess I'll just have to keep driving a "Chrysler" rather than a "Merc"

Regards

Phil


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes indeed; pricey!
Search Results : KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Selling quality tools at affordable prices all over Canada. Largest powertool, handtool and woodworking machinery retailer in Canada.

Daily currency converter - Bank of Canada


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Neville,



> but I did hear that Triton is made by Bosch and it sounded like it was correct to say that they are.


Not true. Triton are made in Taiwan by Powerbox AG, a Swiss registered UK company.

CMT have a re-badged version.


----------



## Urban Farmer (Apr 23, 2013)

*DeWALT Toughcase System*



Phil P said:


> Yes indeed. Saw the first set out on a job in late 2011 when one of the sparks (electricians) had sprung for a full set. They seem to be made from the same horrible black plastic that DW use on their "ordinary" tool boxes. Pity about Festool prices being so much higher. They are expensive here, but the differential seems to be lower
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


I actually have a whole set of the DeWALT tough-case system and it's very excellent. It keeps dust & water out of my cordless & corded power tools. The farm can be dusty when it's dry & muddy when it rains. I'm transporting my gear to work sites on a weekly basis & it just makes it so much easier for me. The plastic is not the same grade as a regular DeWALT tool case, it's actually way thicker, and much more sturdier. Mine have definitely taken a beating & are still going strong. Anyway, just wanted to share my experience with the tough case system, not really brand loyal, more about what works (at least for me).


----------



## bnaboatbuilder (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a bunch of the L-Boxx size 1 and 2, all off of ebay at below Amazon prices.

But for the larger tool carriers, I go with a bunch of the $10 plastic totes, easy lids, stack great and keep items clean inside: 12 gallon Heavy Duty Storage Tote-DC-10-650-81-00 at The Home Depot

I spent the last few years looking at Festool systainers and find them to be a waste of good money that can go towards actual tools.

I use Pelican cases for my work (photography) and always felt those are expensive, but systainers are silly expensive for the little plastic involved. Pelican cases come with lifetime warranties, many have cloth/divider interiors. It's all a matter of perspective I guess.


----------

